# My wife, pregnant with fifth child wants a divorce



## jmmiller2000 (Jun 27, 2010)

I married my wife when we were both 20. She had 2 girls when we married (4 and 2) whom I adopted 2 years later. We had 2 other children and are expecting our fifth in September. We have been having a hard time through this pregnancy, mostly she feels that we arent as close as we used to be. I feel the same way, work has been stressful, we just bought a new home and $ is tight. Sex has gone downhill, we dont have much as the pregnancy makes it uncomfortable. 

About a month ago, she said she didn't want to go on a vacation we had already planned and was going to stay home. I somehow managed to talk her into going and we had a great time. We spent the entire week together and it felt like we were really close again. When we returned, the very next day, I got called into work. I knew she was upset but I went to work anyway. This caused problems, but we were able to work it out. Two weeks later, on a Friday, I had taken vacation from work so I could attend the 28 week ob/gyn exam with her. As we were on our way there, I got called into work. I asked her to drop me off at work and she went to the appointment alone. I know, I know, not my brightest moment. I normally am not so dedicated to work, but I got a new boss, and am fishing for a promotion. I felt like if I could just get this promotion, our money troubles would be alleviated and my work responsibilities would be limited to when I am there. I think I may have ruined things. This isnt the first time that my wife has said she wants a divorce, but this is the longest she has gone without talking to me. We havent talked or touched for three days. She tells me its too late, and she's done. I have apologized profusely, but she says that I chose work over her. I know I messed up, but is there any way to fix this, I need some advice ASAP. I don't know what to do. Thanks.


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

does she knows what your doing is for the good of the whole family? i would be mad at my hus. too if i were in her shoe but i would understand. you have mouth to feed n etc. not much help i know but its all i can think of. soz


----------

